# Impedancia de osciloscopio



## Yosi_ast (May 7, 2010)

Hola, estoy trabajando con un osciloscopio digital AGILENT DSO6012A y en el me indica en el frontal que la impedancia de entrada es 1MOhm~11 pF. 

No tengo demasiado claro lo que eso significa, creo que con esos datos podría representar la entrada del canal como la unión en paralelo entre la señal y masa de un condensador de 11 pF y una resistencia de 1 MOhm.¿Es correcto?

¿Como afectarían estos valroes para un circuito que trabaja a frecuencias relativamente elevadas (25 MHz)?

Gracias, un saludo


----------



## tecnogirl (May 7, 2010)

Yosi_ast dijo:


> ...
> ¿Como afectarían estos valroes para un circuito que trabaja a frecuencias relativamente elevadas (25 MHz)?


 
La impedancia de entrada del osciloscopio te dice que se comporta como un filtro pasa bajos y que tendrá una frecuencia de corte a partir de la cual no es capaz de presentar las señales de entrada. En el manual del instrumento esta del dato.

Saludos


----------



## Yosi_ast (May 10, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta pero aun me queda una duda, con esos valores de impedancia y condensador si no he calculado mal {fc=1(2*pi*R*C)} la frecuencia de corte del osciloscopio que obtendría seria muy baja (14 KHz mientas que el ancho de banda que tiene el osciloscopio es de 100 MHz


----------



## Chico3001 (May 10, 2010)

Mira estos enlaces que te pueden aclarar un poco mas...

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Punta_de_prueba#Puntas_pasivas
http://materias.fi.uba.ar/6644/info/puntas/basico/
http://materias.fi.uba.ar/6644/info/puntas/basico/abc of probes.pdf

Basicamente tus razonamientos son correctos, el efecto parasito de la resistencia y la capacitancia van a definir el comportamiento de las señales que midas y por obvias razones lo debes tomar en cuenta, eso siempre y cuando uses puntas pasivas... para mediciones de alta frecuencia se acostumbra usar puntas activas que limitan un poco mas ese efecto....


----------



## tecnogirl (May 10, 2010)

... y agrego otro documento a los de Chico3001: Oscilloscope - Wikipedia del cual resalto el siguiente parrafo:
"*Inputs*

Inputs

The signal to be measured is fed to one of the input connectors, which is usually a coaxial connector such as a BNC or UHF type. Binding posts or banana plugs may be used for lower frequencies. If the signal source has its own coaxial connector, then a simple coaxial cable is used; otherwise, a specialized cable called a "scope probe", supplied with the oscilloscope, is used. In general, for routine use, an open wire test lead for connecting to the point being observed is not satisfactory, and a probe is generally necessary. *General-purpose oscilloscopes usually present an input impedance of 1 megohm in parallel with a small but known capacitance such as 20 picofarads*. This allows the use of standard oscilloscope probes.[5] Scopes for use with very high frequencies may have 50‑ohm inputs, which must be either connected directly to a 50‑ohm signal source or used with Z0 or active probes.

Less-frequently-used inputs include one (or two) for triggering the sweep, horizontal deflection for X‑Y mode displays, and trace brightening/darkening, sometimes called z'‑axis inputs.

Tienes el datasheet (enlace) del osciloscopio ?
Saludos


----------



## Yosi_ast (May 10, 2010)

Ante todo dar las gracias por la ayuda y los enlaces aunque con el ultimo aporte me surge una duda concretamente con la frase: "If the signal source has its own coaxial connector, then a simple coaxial cable is used". esta frase contradice un poco todo lo leido sobre el tema en lso otros enlaces.

En el circuito que estoy probando conecto directamente al osciloscopio, mediante cable coaxial de 50 ohm las señales de entrada y salida de un divisor resistivo. La conexión de estos cables a la PCB le he hexo tambien mediante conectores BNC y el problema que observo es que a frecuencias entorno a 25 MHz hace "cosas raras". Por ejemplo, las señales senoidales se deforman al conectar las dos sondas (entrada y salida al divisor) volviendo a su forma normal al desconctar uno de los dos canales.

El datasheet del osciloscopio es : http://cp.literature.agilent.com/litweb/pdf/5989-2000EN.pdf


----------



## foso (May 10, 2010)

Si la punta está compensada hay una fórmula rápida que se deduce de la transferencia pasa-bajo para un 1% de error.

0.14 x Ancho de Banda del osciloscopio. Esta es la frecuencia a la cual deberías limitar la medida. Para un osc de 25 MHz, tenés buena medida hasta 3.5MHz.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 10, 2010)

existen circuitos que tienen una salida BNC identica a la del osciloscopio, cuando quieres medir uno de esos solo usas un cable coaxial con conexiones BNC - BNC en vez de la punta estandar, a eso se refiere ese punto....


----------



## Crloz E (May 29, 2013)

Hola,,
tengo algunas dudas de como puedo hacer  la medición para obtener el modulo lZil y el ángulo  de la impedancia de entrada, la resistencia de entrada Ri y la capacidad de entrada Ci  del osciloscopio, pues solo encuentro un poco de información sobre esto y quiero aprender como hacerlo.


----------



## chclau (May 29, 2013)

La verdad, nunca medi una punta de osciloscopio. Nota que digo la punta de prueba del osciloscopio, y no el osciloscopio, ya que este ultimo puede conectarse a distintos tipos de puntas y la impedancia quedara determinada por la punta de prueba usada, activa/pasiva/diferencial, etc.

La punta de prueba mas comun es la punta pasiva, los valores habituales de impedancia para estas puntas son de entre 2 y 10pF de componente capacitiva y entre 1 y 10 MOhm de componente resistiva. Tanto el modulo como el angulo de la impedancia dependeran, obviamente, de a que frecuencias los quieras definir o medir.


----------



## Scooter (May 29, 2013)

Normalmente se pincha en el terminal de prueba y se ajusta.


----------



## Marc3l0 (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola,

Queria saber si es necesario hacer alguna adaptación de impedancias para conectar el osciloscopio con entrada de 50 ohms a la salida de un amplificador operacional, es decir, es necesario agregar alguna red adaptadora a la salida del amplificador opercional o lo puedo conectar directamente?.

La señal de salida es de amplitud modulada de 455khz.

Gracias.


----------



## Corregidor (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola Marc
Que quieres hacer, ver la señal, o verla y medirla, o solo medirla? ¿ Y si quieres medirla, que parametro te interesa?  Los osciloscopios con entrada de 50 ohms forzosamente requieren puntas de prueba de 50 ohms o sensores con esa impedancia. Y con sensores me refiero a atenuadores, muestradores, divisores.   Fotos de lo quieres hacer ayudara mucho a darte opiniones.
Si solo quieres ver la señal para saber si esta presente en esa etapa con una punta atenuada x10 y la entrada de 1 Mega ohm  del osciloscopio sirve perfectamente.


----------



## Marc3l0 (Abr 21, 2014)

Gracias por la respuesta!

Lo que quiero implementar es una etapa de frecuencia intermedia (FI) y detector de diodo de AM.

En la etapa FI utilizo el circuito integrado MC3357 que es para FM, entro con 10.7Mhz (pin16) y utilizar SOLO la amplificación FI de este integrado, que sale por el pin7 a 455khz. Esa salida es lo que quiero medir al principio.

Luego conectar esa salida  a un circuito detector sencillo, un diodo y capacitor. Ahí tendría que ver si puedo conectar directamente la salida al diodo o hacer alguna adaptacion.


----------



## J2C (Abr 21, 2014)

Marc3l0 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta!
> 
> Lo que quiero implementar es una etapa de frecuencia intermedia (FI) y detector de diodo de AM.
> 
> ...



Pero ese Circuito Integrado no te sirve para detectar AM, ya que el amplificador de FI que sale por el pin #7 es *LIMITADOR* también.


 Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 21, 2014)

Hola a todos, caro Marc3l0 , osciloscopios con opción de 50 Ohmios de inpedancia en la entrada vertical generalmente son enpleadas en medidas de alta frequenzia (dezenas o centenas de Mhz) , como quieres medir  solamente 455Khz te recomendo enplear la entrada 1Mohms, Otra información mui inportant es que las entradas verticales quando setadas para andar en 50 Ohmios esas tienem restrición de nivel de tensión maximo permissible aplicada a el senon seguramente ustedes estropia a daña lo resistor de terminación de 50 Ohmios interno a lo osciloscopio. Yo de plenissimo acuerdo con Don J2C lo CI MC3357 es enpleado para demodular FM y no AM , asi se no for mucha molestias ?poderias ustedes explicar mejor lo que quieres hacer? , te pregunto eso para puder con mucho gusto ayudarte mejor.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## delir66 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hola, el otro día andaba reparando un amplificador sony al que se le habían cruzado los transistores de potencia finales, una resistencia cerámica y un par de otras resistencias...
Al acabar la reparación me pareció que un canal era más flojo así que le puse el osciloscopio a la salida. Nada más poner el positivo del osciloscopio en el borne del ampli, de repente el ordenador que tengo para darle audio a los cacharros via minijack se apagó. 

Luego me dí cuenta que había petado la motherboard. También me ha petado el microscopio/cámara que utilizo para reparar. 

Estoy haciendo mis primeras pruebas con un osciloscopio, nunca había usado antes, y puedo pensar que he hecho algo mal pero no creo. 

La etapa no tenía dc en la salida, todo estaba ok . 

He de decir que en esa sección de instalacion de la casa no hay masa. O sea está el cable de masa puesto y entre masa y neutro hay 50volts por inductancia. El ordenador estaba conectado a un shukko con masa, pero el osciloscopio y el ampli no. Por si eso pudiese influir en algo. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2017)

Solo me quedé pensando que si es una salida Bridge-Puente y conectaramos punta y masa del osciloscopio a la salida (teniendo tierra el osciloscopio) 

Ya lei que no hay tierra


----------



## delir66 (Mar 22, 2017)

El ampli era un receptor sony f470 normal, sin modo bridge. 
Por otro lado, el probe negativo del osciloscopio ni siquiera estaba conectado. Fué en el momento de poner el positivo del osciloscopio al borne positivo del ampli. Instantáneo!

También decir que en el mismo ampli, dias antes hice volar los finales (ya reparados) sólo inyectando estática de mi mano en los condensadores de acoplo saliendo del previo y entrando a la potencia.. no sé si eso es muy normal.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2017)

Siempre se conecta primero la pincita de masa de la punta del osciloscopio al chasis del amplificador (si o si) , y luego con la punta vamos sensando .

Al no igualar las masas aparecen tensiones peligrosas.

Las fuentes de los equipos tienen dos capacitores desde línea a chasis , por lo cual , si no le conectás a tierra , el chasis tiene V-linea / 2 

Para 220 V eso es 110 Vca y para 110 V es 55 Vca ; aunque el osciloscopio tenga 1 MOhm de impedancia . . . .

Para trabajar correctamente deberías tener un transformador de aislación , o al menos una tierra operativa

Saludos !


----------



## delir66 (Mar 22, 2017)

gracias por lo de la masa primero! aprendiendo cosas básicas después de años cacharreando....

trafo de aislación igual no, pero estoy mirando cómo enganchar la masa a una parte de la instalación correcta en la que sí que hay. 

gracias.


----------



## 1treu1 (Ago 26, 2018)

Tengo una pregunta ¿que pasa si la impedancia del osciloscopio es mayor o menor a la del generador de señales? se añade un error a la lectura? o que sucede? y esto que puede producir en el circuito?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 26, 2018)

¿Cuál es la impedancia de un osciloscopio?
¿Cuál es la impedancia de un generador de funciones?

... Si respondes a esas preguntas te responderás automáticamente a tu pregunta .


----------



## pandacba (Ago 26, 2018)

Los instrumentos que entregan señales tienen una baja impedancia, por el contrario los de medición tienen una elevada impedancia


----------



## abdielgarcia252 (Ago 26, 2018)

Mi opinión es que si  Zo>Zg la corriente siempre fluirá mayor mente por el circuito que se este conectando a el osciloscopio, con lo cual el circuito se mantendrá sin muchos cambios,mayor exactitud en la lectura, todo funcionando mas ideal. Caso contrario Zg>Zo pues sucede exactamente lo opuesto a lo anterior, la corriente fluirá mayormente por el osciloscopio causando muchos cambios en el circuito, mas errores en las lecturas,etc. Estos efectos sucederán en mayor o menor medida si las diferencias anteriores son muy grandes.
Zo (impedancia del osciloscopio+punta de prueba)
Zg(impedancia del circuito+generador)


----------



## pandacba (Ago 27, 2018)

Los instrumentos no se fabrican por opiniones, se fabrican según criterio lógico.
Por tal motivo los generadores de señal su salida es de baja impedancia y los instrumentos de mecición sus entradas son de alta impedancia.
Los que hacen tales preguntas es porque nunca han leído sobre instrumentación y mediciones.
Es tan importante entender los fundamentos que cuando estudie en la universidad una de las materias era mediciones electrónicas

Donde se entiende los criterios aplicados a instrumentación
Por eso antiguamente los instrumentos como los tester analógicos se establecía una impedancia standard de 20K por volt.
Para mediciones de mayor precisión existió  primero el voltímetro a valvulas que garantizaba una mayor impedancia de entrada en las mediciones y cuano aparecieron los semiconductores aparecieron los voltímetros electrónicos primeros con transistores comunes luego con fets, no obstante hubo testers que su instrumento tenian por ejemplo una sensiblidad que permitía 50k por volt o 100k por volt
luego llegaron los digitales que tienen 10M fijos de entrada.
En lugar de suponer hay que saber y eso se consigue estudiando leyendo libros


----------



## abdielgarcia252 (Ago 27, 2018)

abdielgarcia252 dijo:


> Mi opinión es que si  Zo>Zg la corriente siempre fluirá mayor mente por el circuito que se este conectando a el osciloscopio, con lo cual el circuito se mantendrá sin muchos cambios,mayor exactitud en la lectura, todo funcionando mas ideal. Caso contrario Zg>Zo pues sucede exactamente lo opuesto a lo anterior, la corriente fluirá mayormente por el osciloscopio causando muchos cambios en el circuito, mas errores en las lecturas,etc. Estos efectos sucederán en mayor o menor medida si las diferencias anteriores son muy grandes.
> Zo (impedancia del osciloscopio+punta de prueba)
> Zg(impedancia del circuito+generador)



Edito este texto quitando las primeras 4 palabras jajaja, y creo que se soluciona el problema, ahora si no es así, pandacba me podrías explicar el por que mi respuesta esta mal?.
Las preguntas iniciales eran ¿Que pasa?,¿Que sucede? , ¿Que puede producir? y NO ¿como son los instrumentos? .
Otra cosa  que me gustaría agregar es que no solo el saber se consigue estudiando  leyendo libros.
psdt: cuales son los instrumentos de mecición que mencionas? a.JPG , solo conozco instrumentos de medición.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 27, 2018)

Dios mío cuantas palabras...

La impedancia de salida de un generador de funciones es del rango de los 50 Ohm
La impedancia de entrada de un osciloscopio es del rango de 1 M Ohm
No es yo opino ni a mí me parece. Es con cierto margen de error el valor que tienen en los equipos reales.

Ahora, con esos datos vuelve a plantear tu pregunta y verás que ya está respondida ella sola.
De todo menos buscar datos reales. Divagar sin buscar información no es el camino para resolver las dudas.
Si tienes dudas de que pasaría si la impedancia del generador fuera mayor que la del osciloscopio, busca en todo el mundo a ver si encuentras equipos que cumplan tu duda, como no los encontrarás verás que tu duda no es tal porque no se da el caso.
Es como si tienes dudas que que pasará cuando una persona mida 20m de altura, como no hay personas de 20m pues duda resuelta.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2018)

1treu1 dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta ¿que pasa si la impedancia del osciloscopio es mayor o menor a la del generador de señales? se añade un error a la lectura? o que sucede? y esto que puede producir en el circuito?


Hola a todos  respondendo a la enquietude del conpañero Don 1treu1 lo que se pasa es que la tensión que lo osciloscopio mostra es lo double do que lo generador de funciones estas ayustado.
Eso ocorre porque generalmente la impedancia de entrada de la maioria de los osciloscopios es de 1Mohmios encuanto que la inpedancia de salida de la maiorias de los generadores de función es de 50ohmios y para que la tensión de salida sea la correcta lo generador de función tiene que sener cargado con una resistencia de 50 ohmios para la correcta terminación.
Asi para medidas fiables de tensión  debemos conectar en paralelo con la entrada del osciloscopio una resistencia de 50 ohmios.
Como la inpedancia de entrada del osciloscopio es de 1Mohmios y estas en paralelo con la resistencia de 50 ohmios esa practicamente NO es alterada( no sufre cualquer molestias).
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 27, 2018)

Entonces que le ponga una de 51 Ohms


----------



## pandacba (Ago 27, 2018)

1treu1 dijo:


> Tengo una pregunta ¿que pasa si la impedancia del osciloscopio es mayor o menor a la del generador de señales? se añade un error a la lectura? o que sucede? y esto que puede producir en el circuito?


Que parte no entendes, por su  naturaleza los generadores de señal son de baja impedancia
Que entendes vos por baja impedancia? y las entradas de los instrumentos son de alta impedancia
Que entendes por alta impedancia?

Nadie que tenga dos dedos de frente que conozca electrónica va a realizar un generador que tenga más impedancia que un osciloscopio
Porque el principio del instrumento obliga a que sea de baja impedancia, porque debe ser de baja impedancia? esa es la pregunta que deberias haber echo.
Son de muy baja impedancia para que la señal no varie con la carga.
Porque si se hace un generador que entregue una señal a alta impedancia cuando se la pones a cualqulier equipod que por ejemplo tiene 5K de entrada la señal se caera y las mediciones serán erróneas.

Las cosas en electrónica no se hacen por capricho estan sustentadas en principios físicos y lógicos.

Si no eres lógico no vas a entender muchas cosas y te haras preguntas sin sentido


----------

